# to guess wrong



## Charlie Parker

Quel est le contraire de _deviner juste _"to guess right" ? Le dictionnaire WR donne _se tromper, _mais à mon sens ça veut dire plutôt "to be wrong." Est-ce que l'on peut dire _deviner faux _?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

You again !

Ben, non, on ne dit pas "deviner faux", pas du tout 

Et "se tromper" semble convenir ici - et il veut aussi dire "to be wrong" 

Maintenant, si tu tiens vraiment à faire référence au fait que quelqu'un "guessed" , tu choisiras peut-être "il n'avait pas la bonne réponse", ou une expression voisine ("il n'a pas eu de nez", "il était à côté de la plaque", etc)


----------



## Raving Rabbid

Ne pourrait on dire "imaginer à tort" ?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Pour moi, imaginer reflète une construction mentale, plus élaborée que le simple fait de deviner.

Et pour revenir au "deviner juste", je soupçonne l'expression d'être slightly pleonastic - à vérifier.
Edit: yes, seems to be, see http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&d...r&sa=X&ei=uRLlTMeQGJ2AhAe00NTwDA&ved=0CBgQkAE


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Gérard. Oui c'est encore moi. Je pose mille questions. J'ai googlé _deviner faux _et quelques exemples sont apparus. Cela dit, on ne doit pas se fier à Internet pour parler un bon français. Cela me semble bizarre qu'en français vous n'avez pas de contraire exacte de _deviner juste, _si tu vois mon problème. En fait, ma question est liée à ce fil où j'ai essayer de deviner le nom d'une fille et je me suis trompé.


----------



## Raving Rabbid

Charlie Parker said:


> vous n'avez pas de contraire exacte de _deviner juste, _si tu vois mon problème. En fait, ma question est liée à ce fil où j'ai essayer de deviner le nom d'une fille et je me suis trompé.


 
Dans ce cas, je dirais:
"j'ai imaginé à tort que son prénom était xxx"
pour "deviner juste", je dirais "j'ai imaginé à juste titre que son prénom était xxxx".


----------



## hampton.mc

"deviner faux"
"fausse pioche" ou "mauvaise pioche"

Gérard, for shallow, maybe superficiel would work.


----------



## Nicomon

Encore en retard à la fête...

« _fausse / mauvaise pioche _» ne me sont pas familiers, et je ne suis pas convaincue que ce serait compris ici.

Le R&C suggère « _tomber à côté_ », pour traduire "_to guess wrong_"... ce qui est en lien avec la bonne suggestion de Gérard « _à côté de la plaque_ ».

Autres idées (selon divers contextes) :
_- J'ai mal deviné / je n'ai pas (bien) deviné_
_- Mon intuition m'a trompé _
_- J'ai fait une fausse déduction_
_- J'étais complètement dans les patates / dans le champ _



> être dans les patates [Familier]Se tromper. T’es complètement dans les patates.
> être dans le champ [Québec] [Familier] Se tromper. Vous êtes complètement dans le champ!


----------



## Guill

Though it's not pure French, and it sounds a bit rude, if someone uses the verb "penser", and for an answer you want to say "you guessed wrong", you can say "tu pensais mal".

"That's what I guessed
- You guessed wrong !"

"C'est ce que je pensais
- Eh ben tu pensais mal !"

But not to be used with everyone...


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que : 
- _that's what I thought = c'est ce que je pensais _
_- tu pensais mal = you thought / were thinking wrong_

À mon avis, ça ne convient pas.


----------



## Guill

On peut aussi dire "penser" dans le sens de "deviner".
"Je pensais que "actually" voulait dire "actuellement" d'après une phrase que j'avais ou.
- Eh bien tu pensais mal."

Ce n'est pas formel mais c'est utilisé tout de même...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde pour vos suggestions. Nico, tu m'as donné des phrases très utiles. Pour moi, la plus proche de l'anglais est : _J'ai mal deviné. _Donc, est-ce que je peux dire : _J'ai bien deviné _? C'est drôle. Mon oeil avait sauté la phrase _tomber à côté _donné par le R&C. Il vaut mieux peut-être que je me contente de ça pour le contraire de _deviner juste._


----------



## Nicomon

Guill said:


> On peut aussi dire "penser" dans le sens de "deviner".
> "Je pensais que "actually" voulait dire "actuellement" d'après une phrase que j'avais ou.
> - Eh bien tu pensais mal."


 Or moi, dans ce scénario, je remplacerais « _penser_ » par « _croire _», et non par « _deviner_ ». Pour moi _deviner,_ c'est autre chose. 

_Let me guess... I think/would say that you're Suzie. _
_Nope. Wrong guess. I'm Sally._

_Laisse-moi deviner ... Je pense/dirais que t'es Suzie. _
_Ben non. Mauvaise déduction/hypothèse. Je suis Sally._



Charlie Parker said:


> Donc, est-ce que je peux dire : _J'ai bien deviné _?


 Moi, je le dirais.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

_Deviner juste_ comme _deviner faux_ me semblent être des anglicismes. Je verrais plutôt _j'ai deviné_ ou _je n'ai pas deviné_.

En tout cas plutôt j'ai vu juste/je n'ai pas vu juste ou je me suis trompé.
À la limite : j'étais dans le vrai / j'étais dans le faux

Ou sans verbe, un peu comme nicomon et hampton.mc : _mauvaise intuition_ ou _mauvaise pioche_ ou _tout faux_ !


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> _Deviner juste_ comme _deviner faux_ me semblent être des anglicismes. Je verrais plutôt _j'ai deviné_ ou _je n'ai pas deviné_.!


 Je ne dirais pas d_eviner faux_ (pas plus que _deviner vrai_ ) mais _deviner juste / bien ou mal deviner_ ne sont pas des anglicismes, à mon avis. 

À ce sujet j'ai trouvé (après l'avoir suggéré) « _mal deviné_ » sur *cette page* du dico Merriam Webster's (voir #2, sous "wrong"). 

Et ce qui suit, dans le *TLFI* : ♦ _Absol._ _Deviner juste, bien deviner._ (Attesté ds Rob. et Quillet 1965). 



> À la limite : j'étais dans le vrai / j'étais dans le faux


 Comme tu dis... à la limite. Perso, je n'aime pas trop. Par ailleurs, il me semble que cela signifie plutôt _avoir raison ou tort_. Il manque le "guess".


----------



## Cath.S.

Dans le cas du prénom, je dirais soit
_je n'ai pas réussi à deviner, _
soit
_je ne suis pas tombé juste._

Je préfère des tournures négatives pour rendre _wrong _dans ce contexte de divination.

Ou alors, simplement
_Raté !_
quand le reste du texte le permet.


----------



## Guill

Cath.S. said:


> _Raté !_



On peut ajouter "Try again !" ou "Essaie encore !" après ça pour rire


----------



## Punky Zoé

En langage familier, il y a "se planter".

tu t'es planté(e).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Moi : C'est Suzie, n'est-ce pas ? 
Elle : Non, je m'appelle Sally. M'enfin. C'est la millième fois, Monsieur.
Moi : Je me suis planté.
Imaginez-vous une telle conversation ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Charlie Parker said:


> Moi : C'est Suzie, n'est-ce pas ?
> Elle : Non, je m'appelle Sally. M'enfin. C'est la millième fois, Monsieur.
> Moi : Je me suis planté.
> Imaginez-vous une telle conversation ?


Ça dépend du prof et des rapports qu'il entretient avec ses élèves. 
_Se planter_ est très familier, de l'argot vraiment, sans être vulgaire, et donc cela suppose une connivence.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je ne dirais pas connivence. Il vaut mieux que je me contente de quelque chose de plus neutre comme _Je me suis trompé _ou les deux suggestions de Nico. _J'ai mal deviné _ou _Je suis tombé à côté. _Par ailleurs, je suis assez à l'aise avec certains de mes élèves pour dire : _Je suis désolé Sally. J'étais complètement dans les patates._


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Dans le cas du prénom, je dirais soit
> _je n'ai pas réussi à deviner, _
> soit
> _je ne suis pas tombé juste_.


 Salut Cath  
J'aime bien aussi la tournure négative - par ex. _je n'ai pas bien deviné_, plutôt que _j'ai mal deviné -_ comme j'ai suggéré en option dans mon 1er post. 

Par contre, je préfère ta deuxième idée. La première (_pas réussi_) me fait plutôt penser à _I couldn't guess (her first name)._ Il me semble qu'il manque le _wrong_ non? 

_- Charlie: Laisse-moi deviner. C'est Suzie, n'est-ce pas?_
_- Sally: Non. Suzie, c'est elle (en la pointant du doigt). Moi, je suis Sally (et je suis bien plus jolie )._
_- Charlie: Bon, ça y est, je me suis encore mêlé! *** J'ai __joué à pile ou face... et je ne suis pas tombé pile. _

*** Pour les amateurs de régionalismes... _Se mêler _: 





> [Québec] [Acadie] [Familier] S’embrouiller. Il se mêle facilement.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico pour ce dialogue. J'aime bien _Je me suis encore mêlé._


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut, Nico 


> La première (_pas réussi_) me fait plutôt penser à _I couldn't guess (her first name)._ Il me semble qu'il manque le _wrong_ non?


Si l'on n'a pas réussi, ce que l'on a essayé, pourtant. Mais mal (wrong).
Cela dit, si vous n'en voulez pas, de ma proposition, je la remets dans ma culotte.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Cath 

C'est peut-être moi qui chipote.

I tried hard to guess her name, but I couldn't figure it out = Je n'ai pas réussi à (le) deviner.
I took a wild guess on her name, but I guessed (it) wrong = Je ne suis pas tombée juste.

Je répète donc qu'ici, moi je préfère ta deuxième proposition. Bon.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ce genre de dialogue, je verrais bien :

_- Charlie : Laisse-moi deviner. C'est Suzie, n'est-ce pas?_
_- Sally : Mauvaise pioche M'sieur, moi c'est Sally !_
_- Charlie : Décidément, je vous confonds tout le temps !_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Lacuzon. J'apprends beaucoup de ce genre de dialogue. C'est une bonne façon de fournir un contexte précis à mon avis.


----------



## Lyloo14

Pourquoi pas tout simplement : "mauvaise réponse !"


----------



## Nicomon

Lyloo14 said:


> Pourquoi pas tout simplement : "mauvaise réponse !"


  Pourquoi faire compliqué?  Du moins ici, ce serait plus courant que _mauvaise pioche_... que je n'aurais pas compris hors contexte. 

Sally :  _Non, c'est pas ça.  Mauvaise réponse, M'sieu (vous êtes encore dans les patates ). Moi, c'est Sally._


----------



## Quantz

Gérard Napalinex said:


> I do, Dear.
> 
> Pour moi, le plus rageant, dans la série des "contraires-que-le-français-n'a-pas", c'est _shallow_.
> 
> Nous avons grand et petit, large et étroit, haut et bas, épais et mince: quantité de paires d'adjectifs antinomiques pour décrire des caractéristiques physiques, mais pour _profond_, y'a pas



*superficiel*…
Et quelques autres autres selon contexte propre ou figuré :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/antonymie/profond/substantif

Cela dit, _shallow_ a un champ vaste. A _shallow grave_ n'est pas seulement une tombe peu profonde, c'est surtout une tombe creusée à la va-vite, une tombe _improvisée_.


----------



## A-class-act

Pour faire simple,on dit souvent "je me suis trompé" .
Jean guessed wrong = Jean s'est trompé.


----------



## Quantz

A-class-act said:


> Pour faire simple,on dit souvent "je me suis tromp*é*" .
> J'aime bien les questions pos*ées* par Charlie Parker.



Le français accorde les participes pass*er passés*…


----------



## LART01

A-class-act said:


> Pour faire simple,on dit souvent "je me suis tromp*é*" .
> J'aime bien les questions poser par Charlie Parker.



A young pupil would say= j'ai faux!


----------



## A-class-act

Merci,merci,merci,merci beaucoup,de me corriger.


----------



## SunnyS

So, if I am playing a word game and I want to say that John guessed the wrong word, can I say:

John a raté le bon choix du mot.


----------



## Guill

No. John s'est trompé de choix, or John a deviné le mauvais mot.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci SonnyS d'avoir ranimé mon fil. Merci pour cette réponse très utile Guill.


----------



## Cath.S.

Bonsoir tout le monde, 

comme le sous-entend le message n°4 de Gérard Napalinex _deviner_ implique que l'on trouve la _bonne_ réponse.
par conséquent, je n'emploierais jamais 


			
				Guill said:
			
		

> John a deviné le mauvais mot,


sauf si je voulais dire que, justement, le mauvais mot était ce qu'il fallait trouver.


----------



## pointvirgule

Cath.S. said:


> sauf si je voulais dire que, justement, le mauvais mot était ce qu'il fallait trouver.


D'accord avec cette analyse.


----------



## SunnyS

C'est vrai, I realize now that _to guess_ et _deviner _sont des faux amis.

How complicated! Can I say:

John s'est trompé du choix du bon mot


----------



## pointvirgule

Sunny, you could say: _John a choisi le mauvais mot,_ or _John s'est trompé_, period.


----------



## SunnyS

Great, thanks.


----------



## Cath.S.

pointvirgule said:


> Sunny, you could say: _John a choisi le mauvais mot,_ or _John s'est trompé_, period.


Oui, ou_ s'est trompé de mot_.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> D'accord avec cette analyse.


 Moi aussi 





pointvirgule said:


> Sunny, you could say: _John a choisi le mauvais mot._


 


Cath.S. said:


> Oui, ou_ s'est trompé de mot_.


 Je préfère aussi avec l'ajout _de mot_. 

Autres idées :  _John n'a pas fait le bon choix de mot/n'a pas choisi le bon mot. _


----------



## Guill

Malgré vos commentaires intéressants et argumentés, je reste sceptique. John a deviné un mot. C'était juste le mauvais (ou un mauvais). Il a donc deviné un/le mauvais mot. L'emploi de "le" me parait plus naturel, c'est pourquoi c'est ce que j'ai écrit.

Ça reste mon avis (unique d'après ce que je lis)


----------



## pointvirgule

Guill said:


> John a deviné un mot. C'était juste le mauvais (ou un mauvais). Il a donc deviné un/le mauvais mot. L'emploi de "le" me parait plus naturel, c'est pourquoi c'est ce que j'ai écrit.


Ce n'est pas le choix de l'article, défini ou indéfini, qui est le cœur du problème, c'est que tu te méprends sur la définition du verbe _deviner_, auquel tu prêtes un sens anglicisant. 

Là où _to guess_ peut signifier _to venture a guess_ (faire un choix basé sur l'intuition, sans information suffisante ; supposer ; conjecturer), _deviner _ne permet pas cet emploi. _Deviner _signifie : trouver la bonne réponse, faire une supposition correcte. On ne peut pas _deviner _une _mauvaise _réponse. 

Ex. : _Without context, we can only guess the meaning of the term._
En français, on ne peut pas dire : *_Sans contexte, on ne peut que deviner le sens du terme._
Il faudrait dire : _on ne peut que tenter de deviner le sens._

Pour reprendre l'exemple de SunnyD, si John trouve la réponse juste, on peut lui dire : _Bravo, John, tu as deviné._ Mais s'il choisit une réponse fausse, eh bien dans ce cas il n'a _pas _deviné la/une réponse. Il a donné une mauvaise réponse, il a fait une mauvaise supposition, il a émis une fausse conjecture.


----------

